# Please like Scout!



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I entered her into a Fetching Tags contest on fb. Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
Winner gets a tag and donated tags to a rescue of choice. My choice would be Moonsong Malamute Rescue. :smile:
Thi is the picture I entered of her:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

LIKED it!!! Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

liked it! Good luck :thumb:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Done! Aww...Scout looks so purrrrdy


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! :biggrin:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I would but I don't do face book. I'm a frightened little mouse.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Liked it, best of luck!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Did it....good luck!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

VERY Liked! :biggrin1:


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

liked it! :becky: goodluck!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks! :smile:


----------

